# Does anyone know Dennis Peting who owns Taxidermy Den in Mont Belvieu?



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

I took my first good white tail deer to Dennis the first week of January 2010 for a shoulder mount and left a $150 deposit. I talked with him for a while that night and left him the mount with the understanding that it would take about a year to get it done. Well I started calling in Feburary and left at least 6 dozen friendly messages requesting a call back and status update on my mount. One time his daughter answered and was nice but still no call back. His daughter explained that he had family issues and health problems last year but he was getting back on his taxidermy. I have a problem with the fact that he has not called me back to confirm he still has it and intends to finish it.

He's about 30 miles from me and I thought about going by to see if I can catch him and get my horns back. Does anyone know Dennis that can help or does anyone have any advice?

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this the place on 3180?


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

if he is only 30 miles from you; drive over to find him and camp out if you have to---


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I heard he buried his wife recently, he may have taxidermy on the back burner, just sayin.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Is this the place on 3180?


Yes, that's the place. I'll give it a month and try calling one more time before heading over for a visit.

Stan.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Dropped a duck off there a few years ago, was told it would be a year before I got it back. It was a little over two years before I saw it again... Did a good job, just slow as hell.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If this is true then give the old boy a little more time... prayers for him and his Family..



scubaru said:


> I heard he buried his wife recently, he may have taxidermy on the back burner, just sayin.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

he was in the store a month ago it seems.. I'll try to get a hold of him.. He's supposed to be keeping me updated on those stainless tables in front of his place. I still need some for the ranch.. yep i will be calling him now..


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

****,

I knocked on his door a few years back asking about some pricing on the used trailer and it was almost what you could buy them for retail...

Sooooo, I got mine from a guy that remodels Walmarts. Fo free.

Cut out the middle man. Hell, Baytown Seafood burnt down today. They will prolly sell theirs cheap. Actually, it caught on fire TWICE today.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Dennis is a great guy. I dropped my elk off to him back in February. I knew ahead of time it would be a year before I see it again. He didn't take on any new work when he was having the ordeal with his wife. He told me "at that time, you didn't want me mounting any fish or deer because my focus was elsewhere". It's just been this year that he started taking work again. Dennis does great work, but it's quality over quantity. He's an honest man and does people right. If you haven't heard back from him or haven't got a report, it's probably because there isn't one to give. I'd give it a full year before I started calling to ask how the mount was coming along. I recommend the same to you.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

TexasJ said:


> Dennis is a great guy. I dropped my elk off to him back in February. I knew ahead of time it would be a year before I see it again. He didn't take on any new work when he was having the ordeal with his wife. He told me "at that time, you didn't want me mounting any fish or deer because my focus was elsewhere". It's just been this year that he started taking work again. Dennis does great work, but it's quality over quantity. He's an honest man and does people right. If you haven't heard back from him or haven't got a report, it's probably because there isn't one to give. I'd give it a full year before I started calling to ask how the mount was coming along. I recommend the same to you.


Thanks for the replies, and it has been a 18 months since I dropped it off. I don't mind waiting longer but it's bad business not to at least call a customer back and let him know it will be another year. I guess I'll just wait a while longer before I call back and if I'm in the area I'll stop by to check on it.

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## Hog-Pilot (Nov 22, 2010)

Stan,

Just found this post while I was doing a search and was wondering if you have ever got in touch with this guy. He has had a trout of mine for just over 3, yes 3 years. I got the same info.about his wife when I dropped it off. I believe she past away 2 years ago this month. I quit calling for a while after I heard this to give him some time. I did go by his house but did not reach him but I found a note from someone who was also wondering about a fish he had left. This was last sep. I took this guys number and called him. At that time it had been 3 years already for him. 

I have tried many,many times to contact him(I started keeping dates and the time)but noone ever answers and he has never returned my calls. If he would just call me back I would be willing to work something out with him. I am going Mon. to Chambers C0. courthouse to file papers on him. I hate to do it but I also left him money and at this point its the principal. And I would like to get my fish back. Its not every day you catch a 30"trout

Craig


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hog-Pilot said:


> Stan,
> 
> Just found this post while I was doing a search and was wondering if you have ever got in touch with this guy. He has had a trout of mine for just over 3, yes 3 years. I got the same info.about his wife when I dropped it off. I believe she past away 2 years ago this month. I quit calling for a while after I heard this to give him some time. I did go by his house but did not reach him but I found a note from someone who was also wondering about a fish he had left. This was last sep. I took this guys number and called him. At that time it had been 3 years already for him.
> 
> ...


Thats a tough move, but its true.... a 30" trout is worth alot more than a few hundred bucks....


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*My Grandson*

Shot his first GWT sept 09. Dropped off and cannot get bird or get called back. WTH If the court house works let me know I live 1/2 mile from their and I guess I need to see the DA!:headknock


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

I know Dennis' family real well, I will drop by and see whats going on. 

I'll get back to yall as soon as I can


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

Pm me your names and I wil lcall his daughter and see what the deal is.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

Deriso said:


> Pm me your names and I wil lcall his daughter and see what the deal is.


PM Sent.


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

He does good work but 2 years is usually a quick turnaround for him.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

It seems most small businesses operate this way. Most people are very understanding of delays if it is just communicated to them. The whole not answering phones and never returning messages is just horrible business. Talk to your customers and keep them informed of what is going on. Most taxis work on a 1 yr cycle give or take a few months. 3 yrs is ridiculous. 

On a side note to this guys, I never leave my antlers with any taxi I use. As soon as he has processed them, I drive over and pick them up. This is ususally just a few days after it is dropped off. When he gets the cape back and is ready to mount the antlers to the form, I take them back. Capes and deposits can be replaced. Antlers can not.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Deriso*  
_Pm me your names and I wil lcall his daughter and see what the deal is._

Has anyone heard back from Deriso about Dennis or is he still operating?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

that guy has my dead fatherinlaws 150+ buck and i cant reach him does he even have the same # ?


----------

